# New tt owner



## Stuttsline (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone just joined up as a new owner of my tt it's a 2009 tdi quattro s~line and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Please be sure to update your profile -








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Radar (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome and congratulations on the acquisition! I am honestly a bit jealous - we cannot get TDI tt's in the states.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Neat ride! Welcome


----------

